# Extreme anger!



## jodieanneb (Mar 26, 2009)

Someone please help me, as I might be slighty mad?

Im currently 4dpt with a Blastocyst on board. I have the worst mood swings ever.
One minute Im fine the next I feel like punching brick walls.

I have even thrown a glass vase at DH just because, he showed me a picture of the new Female transformers actress.
(but she was topless) But i have never done jealousy and this anger was uncaused for and really bad.     

My question is...

Is this an early pregnancy symptom or AF sign?

Kind regards

Jodie xxx


----------



## squirrel2010 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey sweetie,
I don't have an answer for you but I reckon it is totally hormonal, and just need to go with it! I have had moments of hysteria too and you feel stupid afterwards! But try to remember it is not you! Good luck for everything! Xx


----------



## alix9374 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Jodie,

Its totally normal to have moments of anger, whilst injecting I had several moments where I wondered if I was going mad. I had the most extreme road rage ever & nearly rammed someones car because they cut me up, I got sent home from work twice for kicking off & My poor DH has put up with an awful lot recently poor man.
you just have to remember its the drugs + the stress of whats happening to your body + the fact of worrying about things.
try not to worry hun & perhaps buy a plastic vase (sorry to make light of a serious situation but you will look back on this & laugh at some point like I am now)


----------



## jodieanneb (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Girls

Thank you for your responses. Ive gone back to normal now, but im scared of the next outbursts.

Ill keep you posted

Ill be your entertainment, as my life at the moment is like an episode of Eastenders

Jodie xxx


----------



## alix9374 (Feb 17, 2011)

Jodie, 

I get angry around AF time normally anyway & have done since starting at the age of 12 so I am fairly used to my outbursts lol  
Me & DH have an agreement that If i go upstairs into the spare room & shut the door that he will leave me alone & its does tend to help because after half an hour of either crying or seething I then start to feel better.

alice xx


----------



## mixie29 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hiya, I can completely relate to what you are feeling, i had FET tuesday past and every night about 8pm I need to be locked in a padded room, I have to just go to bed or risk being arrested, I feel fine when i get up and all the way thru the day get home make dinner sit down or do some housework and turning on a light can make me loose my temper, so dont worry just get it all out of your system and when your demon has nipped out for a latte ask DH to bear with you and that you love him and it will all be ok very soon 

Sending you massive   and hope that it is a little something on board that is making u feel like this and not that nasty AF.


----------



## jodieanneb (Mar 26, 2009)

Mixie

I also had my transfer on the last Tuesday. 

What symptoms are you having if any?

Xxxx


----------



## mixie29 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hiya,

well one week down one week to go 
i had severe period pain type pains on the first 3 days, evil moods at night, slight nausea and slight bloating really bad heartburn but i think that is down to the progynova as the nurse told me they could do this and to spread out the tablets if it got too bad. 
Been feeling a bit sicky today and definate nausea but no bad pains which i am thankful for.
Think my DH is coming out in sympathy as he is being a pain in the ass ! and its not just cos of my moods !

What about you any changes symptoms or signs ?

How have you been passing your time ? 

Fingers crossed for you x 
Hope things are a little more manageable now x


----------



## jodieanneb (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi ladies 

Yesterday morning I got a bfp 

I will dO a day by day account of what symptoms I had. As I wrote a diary

Will do this for you all this afternoon

Miracles do happen

Jodie xxx


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations Jodie,

Fab news!  so you can put your mood swings down to being pg and hormonal  

Feet up and loads of best wishes for the next few months  

Daisy xx


----------



## alix9374 (Feb 17, 2011)

Aw Jodie congratultions I am so pleased for you, now you know what the mood swings were  

Alice x


----------

